
RubySource | Getting To Know RubyMotion With Laurent SansonettiRubySource - alexrothenberg
http://rubysource.com/getting-to-know-rubymotion-with-laurent-sansonetti/
======
phasevar
RubyMotion is exciting stuff if you're into Ruby. iOS development is the
perfect compliment to your already hot web app development skills.

